# Spain's Agencia Tributaria -- Taxation of Canadian TFSA (Tax Free Savings Account) Earnings



## Louise Normandin (Oct 19, 2015)

(1)
Do assets exceeding 50K EUR and kept in a Canadian TFSA account need to be reported in the Spanish Modelo 720?

(2)
Do capital gains from a Canadian TFSA (Tax Free Savings Account) need to be reported in the Spanish Modelo D6?

(3)
Do Canadian banks report expats' bank account information to the Spanish Agencia Tributaria?


----------

